

CSV Live Splitter - For splitting CSVs on filesize, line numbers, or file count - philipbjorge
http://csvlivesplitter.com/

======
diasks2
I'm curious what a typical use case of this tool would be? It seems like the
25mb max is kind of limiting for dealing with large CSV files where this tool
might be even more useful.

------
homedog
> all while maintaining the CSV's validity

Yeah, cause we all know how hard that is.

